# Coffin Pistol Case Build Thread



## Sorrowful Jones (Nov 28, 2010)

Ok, here we go... This is really a pretty simple project. The case is about 14" in length and about 9" in width at the widest point. I say "approximate" because with cutting and piecing the miters, the slightest miscalculation will throw the dimensions off somewhat. I have found this size is good for most all 4" revolvers, all full size 1911's, and most .22 semi-autos like Browning Challengers, Colt Woodsman, Ruger MK II's etc. 
1. I start out with 2/4 stock 2 1/4". You will need about 42".

2. I knew I was going to make several of these so I made up a jig.

3. The miter angles are as follows: Top miters are 30 degrees. The sides are 25 degrees, and the bottom are 35 degrees. 

4. Lengths: The top piece is 3" (outside), the two top sides are 6 1/4" (outside) and the two bottom sides are 9 3/8" (outside), and the bottom piece is 2 1/8".


----------



## Sorrowful Jones (Nov 28, 2010)

If possible, I try to keep the grain running consistent. (can't always, but it looks better I think)

5. Note: I mark the miter degree on the ends. Just easier for me to keep track. 
6. Next comes the dado for the bottom. I have been using 3/16" or 1/4" for the bottoms because I have some on hand, so I make about 1/4"X1/4" dado. I use a 1/4" router bit. I always mark the bottom where I am going to cut the dado, just so I don't make a mistake.
7. Always run a test piece.
8. You could cut the dado before cutting the individual pieces, but I am less likely to screw something up if I do it this way.


----------



## Sorrowful Jones (Nov 28, 2010)

*Coffin Continued*

9. On the back of my jig I drew a vertical centerline as well as a line across the widest point. These lines really help when gluing up. When clamp pressure is applied, the sides tend to wander around a bit. With the lines, you can maneuver the pieces to where they are even. It is easier to clamp when the dado is on top. 

10. Now on to the top. Use the glued up box to draw the outline on the piece that will become the top. Trace around the OUTSIDE edge. Note that I have extended the lines to the edges of the wood. 

11. Those lines are invaluable when cutting out the top. I just free hand it using the table saw sled.


----------



## Sorrowful Jones (Nov 28, 2010)

*Coffin*

Note: I have previously used 3/4 stock for the top, but this box is going to have 2/4 top. 

12. Next I put a decorative edge on the top. Make sure you get the desired side up. Use a scrap piece to make sure you are set up correctly.
13. Next, cut out the bottom. Trace the outline. Make sure the dado is on the BOTTOM and trace inside the dado. Extend the lines to the edge of the stock.
14. Cut out the bottom just like the top.


----------



## Sorrowful Jones (Nov 28, 2010)

15. Now is a good time to mark the outline on the padding. I have been using 2 layers of 1" foam. Just trace around the inside. That's all I have now, will post more tomorrow. Thanks for looking.


----------



## johnnie52 (Feb 16, 2009)

I like your technique. Seems like it will make getting all the parts cut and fit in just the right way. :thumbsup:


----------



## captainawesome (Jun 21, 2012)

Thanks for posting Jones! I had my doubts about this being an "easy" project as you stated before, but I really like the way you put these together. I can't wait to see the rest!


----------



## Sorrowful Jones (Nov 28, 2010)

*Build Continued*

16. The best way I have found to cut the foam is by using an electric knife. Comes out pretty clean as long as you keep the knife blade straight.
17.Cut out a second piece. I happened to find a piece of 1/2" foam so I am going to see how this works on this box.


----------



## Sorrowful Jones (Nov 28, 2010)

*more*

18. Outline the gun (or whatever item you have) and cut out. An exact-o or something similar works pretty well.
19. Glue the two pieces together.


----------



## Dominick (May 2, 2011)

That's really cool jones. I saw the one you posted before. It's really nice. Nice tutorial to.


----------



## Sorrowful Jones (Nov 28, 2010)

*More*

20. After putting the gun in I noticed the lid would not close, so I had to scoop out bits and pieces until the gun set in low enough.
21. I used a little glue and pin nails to secure the back on.
22. With the gun (or item) in place (on top of the fabric) start trying to wrap the foam. For me, this part is a PITA. I cannot seem to get the clean look that I want. I am open to suggestions. I use a little glue, but not so much that it will leech through the cloth. Maybe a different type of foam.


----------



## Sorrowful Jones (Nov 28, 2010)

23. I decided to put a little decorative strip around the inside edge of the lid.

24. Other than finish and putting on the hardware, this project is about done. I will post a pic or two when I get through.

Thanks for looking.


----------



## calcnerd (Dec 7, 2012)

Very cool! Nice job!


----------

